
This Battery-Laden AMPL SmartBackpack Charges Your Gadgets as You Carry Them - rey12rey
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/ampl-backpack/
======
rey12rey
This will be the perfect tool for every Ghanaian student, developer...etc. The
current energy crisis is just unbearable.

